# My mother's death



## candiceh

I lost my mom when I was 12 years old.She was a good mom to me and showed me her love.It was when I was 12 years old,a cop came up to the door and knocked on it which my father opened the door.Told my father the news,she was killed by a drunk driver.My father was a littler tearful and it hit me very hard.After that I was in the dumps and my father started to rebound.It showed when I was at school the next day and luckily I told a school counsoler.Called up my father and knew I was not getting any better.I did see a grief consouler and we talked about it.Good thing I was getting better and started getting over it.The man that killed my mom,I forgave him including my father because he was very remorseful for what he did knowing what he did was wrong.The man whom killed my mom got 10 years for vehicular manslaughter.He changed his ways and regrets what he did.I still see him around and thinks about me knowing he took a life of a very loving mom.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

sorry for your loss.
its an awful thing to lose a parent, especially when so young.
i lost my father when i was 6, also by a drunk driver.
all i remember of him is going to a slot car racing arcade, my mother telling me about him being killed and being punished by my uncle for crying about missing him.


----------



## YinPrincess

I'm so sorry for you both. I don't know what I'd do without my mom and step dad! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## candiceh

least I have my step mom in my life now that loves me.I do have a few pieces that were my mom's,a few rings and a necklace.


----------

